# Mumble doesnt connect to new Murmur



## BeautifulFish (Jan 15, 2010)

/usr/ports/audio/murmur Murmur was updated a few days ago
/usr/ports/audio/mumble Mumble doesn't connect to it now :\

Mumble reports:

```
Server connection failed: The remote host closed the connection.
```

current murmur version: murmur 1.2.0
current mumble version: mumble 1.1.8

please update Mumble


----------



## feld (Jan 15, 2010)

Technically they should both be updated to version 1.2.1.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no proof that either of these ports' maintainers read this forum... so this is really not the place to ask.


----------



## aragon (Jan 15, 2010)

I updated the mumble port to 1.2.1 a few days ago.  It should appear in ports shortly, or you can apply this patch if you want it now.


----------



## BeautifulFish (Jan 16, 2010)

thank you so much aragon  it is working 

there was one error in the installation, i had to apply the patch by hand..
/usr/ports/audio/mumble/files/patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc


```
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for mumble-1.2.1
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to src/mumble/mumble_qt.qrc.rej
=> Patch patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-compiler.pri patch-main.pro patch-overlay-overlay.h patch-src-Net.cpp patch-src-mumble-Audio.cpp patch-src-mumble-
ServerHandler.cpp patch-src-mumble-mumble.pro applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/mumble.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/mumble.

===>>> A backup package for mumble-1.1.8 should
       be located in /usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup

===>>> Installation of mumble-1.2.1 (audio/mumble) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>>  complete
```

*Edit*
murmur stopped working

```
root@BeautifulFish /root >/usr/local/etc/rc.d/murmur start
Starting murmur.
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libprotobuf.so.4" not found, required by "murmurd"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/murmur: WARNING: failed to start murmur
```

*Edit2*
reinstalled protobuf and now they are both working


----------



## aragon (Jan 16, 2010)

BeautifulFish said:
			
		

> there was one error in the installation, i had to apply the patch by hand..
> /usr/ports/audio/mumble/files/patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc


Odd.  My patch should delete (or truncate) that file as it is no longer needed.  What is left in yours?




			
				BeautifulFish said:
			
		

> murmur stopped working
> 
> ```
> root@BeautifulFish /root >/usr/local/etc/rc.d/murmur start
> ...


Did this happen after installing the new mumble, or when?


----------



## BeautifulFish (Jan 16, 2010)

after applying the patch, original files are renamed to .orig
but patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc is the same as patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc.orig
and i have patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc.rej


```
|diff -uNr mumble.orig/files/patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc mumble/files/patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc
|--- mumble.orig/files/patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc   2010-01-09 14:40:11.000000000 +0200
|+++ mumble/files/patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc        1970-01-01 02:00:00.000000000 +0200
--------------------------
Patching file files/patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc using Plan A...
Hunk #1 failed at 0.
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to files/patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc.rej
```

patch-src-mumble-mumble_qt.qrc

```
--- src/mumble/mumble_qt.qrc.orig	2009-12-02 23:08:46.000000000 +0100
+++ src/mumble/mumble_qt.qrc	2009-12-02 23:11:31.000000000 +0100
@@ -1,10 +1,10 @@
 <!DOCTYPE RCC><RCC version="1.0">
 <qresource>
- <file>qt_de.qm</file>
- <file>qt_es.qm</file>
- <file>qt_fr.qm</file>
- <file>qt_ru.qm</file>
- <file>qt_pl.qm</file>
- <file>qt_ja_jp.qm</file>
+ <file>qt_de.ts</file>
+ <file>qt_es.ts</file>
+ <file>qt_fr.ts</file>
+ <file>qt_ru.ts</file>
+ <file>qt_pl.ts</file>
+ <file>qt_ja_jp.ts</file>
 </qresource>
 </RCC>
```

i will now reinstall it actually as now i know i shouldn't have applied this patch lol


about the libprotobuf.so.4 error, it happened after upgrading to protobuf-2.3.0
it disappeared after uninstalling protobuf and murmur then reinstalling them


----------



## aragon (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, I just saw that it got committed, so a csup should get the new mumble now.


----------



## BeautifulFish (Jan 18, 2010)

excellent! thanks very much :e


----------

